# Qemu Black Screen

## anymay

Hello,

I am currently transitioning to Gentoo and am having difficulties getting vfio passthrough working. It seems to start but there is no video output. This issue is not experienced when ran from a chroot within ubuntu.

Kernel config: https://clbin.com/y3Y7N

Qemu script: https://clbin.com/DoiLO

Kernel command-line:

```
GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="intel_iommu=on vfio-pci.ids=01:00.0,01:00.1"
```

----------

## zino

Check if adding

```
-display none -nographic
```

to the qemu command line makes any difference.

If that doesn't change anything, please tell us what kind of gpu you're trying to pass through and post the output of dmesg.

While going to your qemu script again, I noticed that you're using 

```
x-vga=on
```

. 

This is only necessary when you use seabios to boot a guest, but since you're booting with uefi you can set this parameter to off.Last edited by zino on Tue May 16, 2017 3:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## niceflower

hello, i did not really read your thread, are you running qemu in gentoo host?

For me it worked by installed the qemu gentoo package with emerge, then when compile is done, run this argument within the /dir/ of .iso and VM image:

```
./GentooVM -enable-kvm -display gtk -cpu kvm64 -m 3G -boot d -cdrom live.iso
```

U need build in kvm module in kernel, and compile qemu with USE

```
gtk opengl glx kvm
```

source: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/QEMU/Linux_guest

----------

## Ant P.

I can see what you're trying to do, but nothing in the info provided really jumps out as wrong.

Something quick you could try, if those suggestions zino posted don't help: if you still have that gentoo/ubuntu ISO around, see if qemu will boot it. That'd at least determine whether the problem's with windows, qemu or something else.

----------

